# Fresh water test kits



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

Need help in getting test kits fresh water planted tank.Mg,Ca,.What do you recommend API,Red Sea?Your input would be appreciated,thanks


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi, Most people here use API Freshwater Master Test Kit. You can also find it at Amazon for about the same price. I have checked our LFS and it runs about $35, so online is probably your best bet.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

From what I could find ONLY salifert claimed to capable of testing CA.MG in freshwater as these are much more common for reef tanks.Can't say API or red sea won't work ,but didn't see any mention of freshwater testing for the API's.
Calcium Test | eBay
http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_3s34o723pl_b


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

blue water said:


> Need help in getting test kits fresh water planted tank.Mg,Ca,.What do you recommend API,Red Sea?Your input would be appreciated,thanks


Sorry I missed the CA.MG


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Saliferts are said to be the most accurate. For the price, they better be! Reason I have never bought them.


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> From what I could find ONLY salifert claimed to capable of testing CA.MG in freshwater as these are much more common for reef tanks.Can't say API or red sea won't work ,but didn't see any mention of freshwater testing for the API's.
> Calcium Test | eBay
> Redirect Notice


. Is it important to check for Ca and Mg?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

blue water said:


> . Is it important to check for Ca and Mg?


I have never tested for any of those in my planted 180.
Lots of good info on EI dosing on the web.Basically you dose ferts every/every other day(slightly in excess) and do 50%+ wc every week to get water back to normal.This is what I and I think many do.I do own API ca,and seachem mg test but they are for my reefs.The mg test is BRUTAL,and was well over $30.
I think getting a good dry fert(much much cheaper than any liquid) is the key to EI dosing.jr has good info and links for them(I got mine on his suggestion and have no complaints).$20 worth of dry(I think he links even cheaper one now,but it is the same make up) will last me years!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

blue water said:


> . Is it important to check for Ca and Mg?


For most, no. It just depends on what you want to know. If you have a gh of 3-4 you more than likely have plenty for fish, snails, etc.., 5-6gh for plants. I would like to test once just to see what my water is out of the tap and then spot check it every now and again to see if it fluctuates. After that I probably wouldn't care. I will say that anything like that, to include a gh/kh test kit, helps you learn more about your water and its makeup and furthers your knowledge.


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> I have never tested for any of those in my planted 180.
> Lots of good info on EI dosing on the web.Basically you dose ferts every/every other day(slightly in excess) and do 50%+ wc every week to get water back to normal.This is what I and I think many do.I do own API ca,and seachem mg test but they are for my reefs.The mg test is BRUTAL,and was well over $30.
> I think getting a good dry fert(much much cheaper than any liquid) is the key to EI dosing.jr has good info and links for them(I got mine on his suggestion and have no complaints).$20 worth of dry(I think he links even cheaper one now,but it is the same make up) will last me years!


Where can I buy starter kit for EI dosing?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Greenleafaquariums is what jr is recommending now.The PMDD is the same as what I got from Aquarium ferts.com.
PMDD Pre-Mix | Green Leaf Aquariums
The 1lb. should last years!
They say they don't include instructions,but since it is the same as mine I believe;1/4 cup of dry ferts in2 cups water is a good mix ratio.Then you'll add between 1-4 drops daily per gallon(75 drops =5 ml or 1 teaspoon)


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> Greenleafaquariums is what jr is recommending now.The PMDD is the same as what I got from Aquarium ferts.com.
> PMDD Pre-Mix | Green Leaf Aquariums
> The 1lb. should last years!
> They say they don't include instructions,but since it is the same as mine I believe;1/4 cup of dry ferts in2 cups water is a good mix ratio.Then you'll add between 1-4 drops daily per gallon(75 drops =5 ml or 1 teaspoon)


What chemicals are in the frets? Do you just mix what they give you with water?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They list the chemicals(ferts) right in the link.They are EXACTLY the same as what is in mine,but I couldn't find the site to order what I have.I believe this is the site but all they have is info(good info to read though!);
Aquarium-fertilizer.com -
I just mix 1/2 of what I listed for my directions.I mix 1/8 a cup dry with 1 cup water and then dose with a syringe (to measure ml)daily.


----------

